# Female Kenyi



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I née help. I had a male Kenyi and what I believe to be a female. I found fry so hopefull their pure bred.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Doesn't really look like a good Kenyi, based on one pic. The barring can sometimes fade with mood, but those bars seem more Zebra-ish. Mouth looks narrower? Hard to tell.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is another picture hope it helps


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Doesn't seem like a Kenyi to me either. Can you get a pic of her facing sideways instead of head on?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Another picture


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

I don't think she's pure. She may have some Kenyi in there based on her barring but I wouldn't call her a Kenyi. Just leave the fry in the tank and the adults will soon take care of them. Please don't distribute them.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

So far the fry are in a seperate 5 gallon. There is only two. Ill keep u posted on how they look, hpefully the its a poor bred female.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Cichlidman14 said:


> So far the fry are in a seperate 5 gallon. There is only two. Ill keep u posted on how they look, hpefully the its a poor bred female.


Out of curiosity, why do you keep hoping she is a poorly bred female? Either way she is a low quality fish that I would consider a hybrid and would not give to someone as a kenyi. Especially the fry, don't give them away as kenyi.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Well i don't really wn them to e hybrids. Also Michael only two fry survived and i plan on keeping them in the main tank. I never even said that i was going to give them away :?


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Sorry, I wasn't trying to be rude. I just wasn't sure and wanted to make sure you knew that to not give them away or specify them as kenyi. As for this fish it looks to be a zebra of some sort, and a kenyi does not usually have a mouth shaped like yours. Good look for the fish and fry, maybe they are kenyi after all!


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks I was thinking a zebra hybrid because I have kept red zebras in the past and this fish is very similar to them. Sorry for me being rude too


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Cichlidman14 said:


> Thanks I was thinking a zebra hybrid because I have kept red zebras in the past and this fish is very similar to them. Sorry for me being rude too


Lets just be happy man :wink:


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright let's be friends again


----------

